
r/Piracy received a notice of multiple copyright infringements from Reddit Legal - doppp
https://www.reddit.com/r/Piracy/comments/b28d9q/rpiracy_has_received_a_notice_of_multiple/eitku9s/
======
parliament32
This kinda trouble is exactly why DMCA needs a process to punish false claims.
Asking if a certain streaming site is down (no links) is copyright
infringement? The title of a release is copyright infringement? Why is this
okay (and more importantly for Reddit: why isn't Reddit Legal doing their jobs
and actually responding to these bizarre claims)?

------
iKevinShah
Not a surprise anymore, is it?

They have banned Soccer Streams and related streaming subs already.

Thankfully the Legal Support has replied to the infringement complaints to
Mods.

PS: Not supporting Piracy or streaming in any way or form.

~~~
baldomo
From r/Piracy's sidebar: > _1\. Submissions must be related to the discussion
of digital piracy._ > _2\. Spam, trading, selling, and blatant self-promotion
posts are forbidden._ > _3\. Do not request or link to pirated /copyrighted
content._

The point of the subreddit is to discuss news or tools about piracy, _not_ to
actually do it; the subreddit is actively moderated and any infringement is
deleted/punished. That said, admins have apparently detected many
infringements but have not backed them up with actual post links or
information

